
I want to pass some business ideas along, are there any resources for that? - hoofhearted
I am the technical cofounder of an ecommerce company and I have some ideas that I want to pass along. I feel that I come across unconquered arenas in my daily work tasks, but my focus is on our own product.<p>I don&#x27;t want to be greedy and keep good ideas that we will never explore. Is there any resources out there for connecting entrepreneurs with credible ideas?
======
aytekin
You will probably get more responses if you prefix your question with “Ask
HN:”.

The general consensus is that ideas are dime a dozen, and what matters is
execution. I think ideas can also matter sometimes. If you can explain why an
idea is going to be successful and what strategy needs to be followed based on
user (in this case this is you needing a solution) and competitor research,
then your idea is probably valuable.

I don’t know if HN is the best place. You might want to consider indie hackers
instead.

